# Shrimp Species Guide - Caridina/Neocaridina



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Ranmasatome referred me to this awesome shrimp site... have a look there is a lot of information about the different types of Caridina/Neocaridina species.

http://shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewcategory&cid=2


----------

